# Tivo mini data usage....



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just got my tivo mini hooked up via moca. Does anyone know how much dAta usage this takes? My Comcast Internet is capped at 250. Just wanted to check to see if anyone knew. I appreciate the info on this site.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Comcast suspended the 250GB cap a while back.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm guessing that you realize that anything you do within your own network wouldn't count against any caps and that you're asking how much use of features such as connecting to the TiVo servers and using apps like Netflix would use.

The daily updates to TiVo should be so minuscule as to never matter. Your use of netflix or hulu will vary with your individual usage but you'd have to download a lot of movies to get close to your 250GB cap.


----------



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

9300170 said:


> I'm guessing that you realize that anything you do within your own network wouldn't count against any caps and that you're asking how much use of features such as connecting to the TiVo servers and using apps like Netflix would use.
> 
> The daily updates to TiVo should be so minuscule as to never matter. Your use of netflix or hulu will vary with your individual usage but you'd have to download a lot of movies to get close to your 250GB cap.


So I guess I am confused here. The moca network that connects the tivo mini does not use any data itself when on? Except for streaming netflix and such?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bucknut34 said:


> So I guess I am confused here. The moca network that connects the tivo mini does not use any data itself when on? Except for streaming netflix and such?


Streaming (or xfering) from one TiVo to another TiVo or Mini is internal data and not seen by Comcast, only external data like Netflix, You Tube, etc. will come from external data that would count against any data cap you may ever have someday.


----------



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you guys for the reply on that.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm not sure exactly how much the mini uses, but my P4XL PLUS A MINI uses at least 50MB a day, up and back.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Comcast suspended the 250GB cap a while back.


Not that I can verify this anymore but we are likely now consuming 300GB+ I haven't seen any communications from Comcast or news lately addressing this.

With the cap gone, I'm telling you we are streaming more than ever.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

If you login to your comcast page, head to services, head to your devices (your modem will be listed there) it should say "250GB cap has been suspended"

you might actually have to click through to the USAGE page to see it, can't recall.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

yokito said:


> Not that I can verify this anymore but we are likely now consuming 300GB+ I haven't seen any communications from Comcast or news lately addressing this.
> 
> With the cap gone, I'm telling you we are streaming more than ever.


You can still login to your account and see how much you have used.


----------



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

The previous poster stated that the moca network will not count against your data because it is using your own network. I have a tivo roamio and mini hooked up via moca and have not seen any raise in my data usage. However, I did get notification from comcast that starting 10/1/13 the data cap is back on and it is now 300GB.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you also say what happens when you go over? I remember seeing that you will be able to buy additional bandwidth and not get disconnect anymore - at least that's what I saw several month ago when they lifted the cap.

I guess, Comcast has enough data now as what would happen if they did away with the cap and how much more money they could make now that we haven't been watching our bandwidth usage.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bucknut34 said:


> The previous poster stated that the moca network will not count against your data because it is using your own network. I have a tivo roamio and mini hooked up via moca and have not seen any raise in my data usage. However, I did get notification from comcast that starting 10/1/13 the data cap is back on and it is now 300GB.


Only external data will count with Comcast, TiVo to TiVo (or Mini) xfer or streaming will not go out on the Comcast system, things like watching Netflix movies will take data from Comcast and go toward your cap.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

what a scam ... switch to FiOS


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

pillpusher84 said:


> what a scam ... switch to FiOS


You seriously revived this thread for that comment?

And wtf are you talking about, anyway? There is no cap.

Thanks for wasting everyones time.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lgnad said:


> You seriously revived this thread for that comment?
> 
> And wtf are you talking about, anyway? There is no cap.
> 
> Thanks for wasting everyones time.


In some markets Comcast has put a cap back on and said will do this sometime in the future with all markets.


----------

